# spring here



## Ron-NY (Feb 26, 2008)

No WAY

we have 6" down and it is still snowing hard


----------



## Heather (Feb 26, 2008)

Ha HA! oke:

(it's snowing here too....reallly huuuuge flakes though. We're supposed to switch to rain but it wasn't the most fabulous commute home...)


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 26, 2008)

its melting here...but its not spring in Canada. Maybe in May we can declare frost free


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2008)

Looks like Michigan.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 27, 2008)

same here in Ohio.....less than a month until Spring


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2008)

It was almost in the 50's again Monday in NYC!?


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 27, 2008)

it is supposed to be around 50 this coming Sunday


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 27, 2008)

snow here is just coming and going depending on the temps outside. was melting like mad 2 days ago when it was like +2*C, but today's like -20s


----------



## Sirius (Feb 27, 2008)

It's supposed to break 80 degrees here today, but as long as the cool breezes keep blowing, it feels great.

:evil:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 27, 2008)

where is my middle finger smilie when I need it :evil:


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 27, 2008)

I was thinking "Bite Me"


----------



## Sirius (Feb 27, 2008)

I think the cold weather is making some people grumpy. Now if you will excuse me, I have to throw on some shorts, a short sleeved shirt and my sandals, and run an errand.


----------



## Heather (Feb 27, 2008)

I hate you.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 27, 2008)

What is that white stuff in pic? It was freezing here this AM. 48F I think That white stuff is why I moved out of OH


----------



## Sirius (Feb 27, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> What is that white stuff in pic? It was freezing here this AM. 48F I think



Wow, that is cold. I really empathize. When we get low temps in the 50's at night here, it really makes these old bones ache. 

Just wait, all of you who hate me now will be loving your revenge when I start my threads this summer about how damn hot 114 degrees is.


----------



## charlie c (Feb 27, 2008)

PHRAG said:


> Wow, that is cold. I really empathize. When we get low temps in the 50's at night here, it really makes these old bones ache.
> 
> Just wait, all of you who hate me now will be loving your revenge when I start my threads this summer about how damn hot 114 degrees is.



John,

After shoveling out 14" of snow out the driveway today, I'm sure I speak for many here when I say, we SINCERELY hope you don't get a real bad case of prickly heat rash. 

charlie c


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2008)

charlie c said:


> John,
> 
> After shoveling out 14" of snow out the driveway today, I'm sure I speak for many here when I say, we SINCERELY hope you don't get a real bad case of prickly heat rash.
> 
> charlie c



:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 28, 2008)

I just heard on the radio my county, as well as several along the WI.-IL. have qualified for disaster relief due to the high amounts of snowfall. Alot of the townships had already used 75% of their snow removal budget by mid January! A couple of weeks ago the salt supply was exhausted & we're expecting a couple of inches tonight. YES - Everyone is grumpy in this area! We're so tired of this winter, will it ever go away?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

It got really cold here last night, but it's a sunny day so..


----------



## cwt (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, just saw the forecost on the evening news. nice 16 c tonight, tomorrow, mid thirtys... Ill take some snow, summer going on forever here.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 28, 2008)

Grumpy...we're Grumpy...what the F***k do we have to be Grumpy about. 

Here is the path from my front door to the drive


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

What's that white stuff! :rollhappy:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 28, 2008)

cotton we've been pikin' cotton


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah, and we are supposed to get 1 - 3 or more by tomorrow noon....


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2008)

We're getting more tomorrow night as well. No going out AGAIN with my buddy from work AGAIN this week, damn it. Have I mentioned lately how much I miss living farther south (not that much farther south but I didn't even own a snow brush last year until March!) 

Ron, pickin' cotton - hahaha...that cracked me up....at least you can enjoy your greenhouse....Oh wait, that's Glen's! oke:


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 28, 2008)

it was sunny today and the greenhouse temps was around 75...felt good. I spent a couple of hours there today and had lunch with Glen and the crew. 

You know...it is the best of both worlds...I can grow in a greenhouse yet I don't have fuel bills...what else could one ask for...esp in the northeast. It also has allowed me to increase my collection to a size that I could not have imagined before. I have been very creative in creating growing space without taking up any more bench room.

We are due for another 5" tomorrow night. Of course that is an Albany forecast ...I will probably get 8-10"


----------



## Sirius (Feb 28, 2008)

A haiku, to help Ron make the transition...

Spring, a state of mind;
ideas bloom and dreams leaf out.
Keep shoveling Ron.


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2008)

It snowed on and off the last two days here, but I guess we ended up with a grand accumulation of about 2"!!!!! It never even accumulated on blacktop surfaces. We had highs in the low 30's and nights in the mid 20's. Today it was sunny and 50.

Of course the cold sleet and snow nights I was at the fairgrounds helping to set up an orchid display for our societies participation in the Nashville Lawn and Garden Show. I hate moving chids in the snow (even if its only an inch deep).


----------



## Heather (Feb 29, 2008)

Argh! 4-10" expected tonight! GRRR!

Nice Haiku, John.

It's Feb. 29
Spring arrives in three weeks, yes?
Mmm, smell of bark mulch.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 29, 2008)

and spring arrives by the calendar at your house...I could only wish. They are upping our storm amounts for tonight as well  Well next week is above freezing in the daytime but with rain in the forecast.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 29, 2008)

Rick said:


> I hate moving chids in the snow


... and we up North have to do that for four months of the year!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Feb 29, 2008)

The first shot made me so homesick I couldn't muster a reply initially. My x-country skis are just sitting the the closet with the car's extra rims, and I so enjoyed skiing back in the day. There's too much freezing rain here, which makes it hard to do much, and I can't fully appreciate the beauty knowing what it's doing to the trees. Luckily, spring and fall are beautiful, and I don't see myself as a permanent Missouri resident...been really sick in a sinus sort of way since moving here almost two years ago; I had no idea there was a place worse for that than where I was. Live and learn.


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 29, 2008)

I love getting out in the woods on my X-country skiis. It is snowing again...another foot expected tonight.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2008)

I understand Ron, we had 1/100 of an inch today! oke:


----------



## arcticshaun (Mar 2, 2008)

Three weeks until the first day of spring and it is a balmy -40 C (-40 F, its same this low) not counting the windchill factor. Air looks strange at these temps (ice fog), very hard on vehicles and people. 

Shaun


----------



## Corbin (Mar 2, 2008)

:clap:The tulips and crocus are blooming in Atlanta.:evil:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Mar 2, 2008)

I found a snowdrop yesterday at the gardens, and today it's in the mid 60s, but I've been unable to revel in it with two nearly completed works in hand and the realization it's going to revert to freezing rain tomorrow. I'm taking everything I should to keep a massive sinus headache from setting in within hours; I can't stand it when I can't work because of one.


----------



## toddybear (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow Ron, I didn't think anyone had as much snow as Newfoundland! But you beat me! I have about 3 feet drifted in the back yard but practically none on my front lawn.


----------

